# Am 20.01.06 Trialsession in Stuttgart



## Trialerdomi (27. Dezember 2006)

Hey Leuts, 
wie schauts bei euch aus - ich hät mal wieder Bock auf en bissle City Trial in Stuttgart. Ich sammel mal en paar Vorschläge für Termine - dann wird entschieden... Wär aber ganz cool!
Gruß Dome


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Dezember 2006)

Sa. würden wir trialen...

entweder Stuttgart Uni Vaihingen oder Hauptbahnhof-Unipark

komme zu 90%...

wer kommt sonst noch? dominik, phil, Cubus vllt Bodenseecrew?

PS: Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialerdomi (27. Dezember 2006)

ähm okay, ich bin dominik aber okay, jop wär cool, halen mo mal fest...
es dürfen weitere Vorschäge abgegeben werden...


----------



## cellgadis (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich glaub ich stell mich erstmal vor. Ich heiß Jürgen bin 24 Jahre alt und komm aus Filderstadt. Ich bin 10 Jahre Motorradtrial gefahren und hab seit kurzem ein Trialbike und hab voll bock mal mit ein paar anderen Leuten zu fahren. Also wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt wär ich am Sa. dabei. Ihr müßtet mir halt ein bischen genauer beschreiben wo ich hin muß und wann?


----------



## C00L_MAN (27. Dezember 2006)

ich bin dabei.
Am Samstag um 11-12 Uhr


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Dezember 2006)

UniPark? oder Uni Vaihingen?

@cellgadis

Uni Vaihingen ist direkt an der SBahn Haltestelle Universität

und UniPark ist in der nähe des Hauptbahnhofes->ecke Kepplerstrasse/Geschwisterschollstrasse...

hoffe es hilft dirn bisschen


----------



## Trialerdomi (28. Dezember 2006)

@cellgadis

Ich denke wir treffen uns um 14.00 am Unipark in Stuttgart - der liegt genau gegenüber von dem Katharinenhospital. Wenn wir dann alle dort sind werden wir entscheiden wos hingeht...
Dome


----------



## cellgadis (28. Dezember 2006)

Alles klar Unipark Stuttgart hört sich doch gut an aber können wir uns nicht ein bischen früher treffen sonst is es so schnell wieder dunkel. Sagen wir mal 12.30 am Sa. , is doch auch noch ne christliche Zeit. Treffpunkt: Palast der Republik die kleine runde Bar an der Theodor Heuss Strasse. Wer bock hat kommt hin


----------



## Trialerdomi (28. Dezember 2006)

Also Leuts, 
alle mal hergehört - Start is um 12.30, wir warten dann bis um 13.00 bis auch dann alle da sind und dann gehn mo Uni Vaihingen, oder bleiben in Stuttgart. Des wird aber vor Ort entschieden... Bis Samstag.
Gruß Dome


----------



## Trialerdomi (29. Dezember 2006)

Ähm, ich bins nomal, also ich bin morgen bereits um 11.30 im Unipark in Stuttgart (vorausgesetzt ich verschlaf net...) - meine Zuganbindung is Samstags echt blöd. Wer also früher schon Zeit hat - ich bin da!!!
Dann hoffen mo noch auf schönes Wetter und dann kanns ja losgehen...
Bis morgen dann...
Gruß Dome


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Dezember 2006)

Tobi und ich werden auch schon um 12 im Park sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (29. Dezember 2006)

Bin morgen auch dabei,
ich komme aber wohl bisschen später.
Aber besser spät also nie  

*freu* Wetter is ja supi


----------



## cellgadis (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich werd auch um 12 da sein bis dann

gruß Jürgen


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Januar 2007)

diesen Samstag jemand lust Stuttgart trialen...? (20.01.07)


----------



## cellgadis (17. Januar 2007)

Bin dabei ist bloß noch nicht sicher ob ich kann, muß arbeiten. Wenns gut läuft bin ich um 13 00 da wenn schlecht gar nicht


----------



## Trialerdomi (17. Januar 2007)

hmm... Samstag???
Sonntag fänd ich besser... also Samstag kann ich gar net!
Geht des bei euch net???
Dome


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Januar 2007)

mir is eigentlich egal ich hab Sa und So zeit...

So is halt bei uns in sulz wieder training... somit kann nur wieder max die hälfte kommen...

naja mir is es egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (18. Januar 2007)

Also mir wär Sonntag dann auch schon lieber weil ich am Samstag arbeiten muß, dann wirds net ganz so stressig 

gruß Jürgen


----------



## htro (18. Januar 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> mir is eigentlich egal ich hab Sa und So zeit...
> 
> So is halt bei uns in sulz wieder training... somit kann nur wieder max die hälfte kommen...
> 
> naja mir is es egal!



.....na ja, alles andere als Sonntag hätte mich gewundert. Ist dann das dritte mal, daß ich nicht dabei sein kann  

Hat`s vlt. noch jemand, der Samstag um 14.00 Uhr an der Uni Vaihingen dabei wäre? (Vorausgesetzt das Wetter macht mit)

htro


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Januar 2007)

ich bin dabei wenns wetter schön is... (hoffentlich mit weisser VR-Felge)

das mit dem Citytrial immerdann wenn in Sulz training is wird solangsam irgendwie ne blöde tradition...


----------



## hopmonkey (18. Januar 2007)

samstag in vaihingen wär ich dabei, bin dies jahr erst einmal gefahrn und hab die letzten tage durchClicken müssen (.....), es ist also dringend ;-)

wer noch? sergey? chris? Giacomo Coustellier?


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Januar 2007)

hopmonkey schrieb:


> wer noch? sergey? chris? Giacomo Coustellier?



hoffentlich auch mal Giacomo Coustellier alias Monty 221TI


----------



## cellgadis (18. Januar 2007)

Also wenn ich´s schaff bin ich am Sa. dabei. Einer von euch muß mir noch den Treffpunkt erklären oder sieht man das von der S- Bahn aus


----------



## ringo667 (18. Januar 2007)

Wenns mir langt komm ich auch.
Aber ist 14:00 nicht etwas spät?


----------



## htro (19. Januar 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Wenns mir langt komm ich auch.
> Aber ist 14:00 nicht etwas spät?



....o.k., dann halt 13.00 Uhr. 

@ cellgadis: U Bahn Haltestelle Universität, auf der Strecke Hbf. Richtung Vaihingen. Wenn du so rum fährst, die Rolltreppe entgegen der Fahrtrichung hoch. Oben angekommen, einfach mal umschauen, dann findest du uns....

htro


----------



## Trialerdomi (19. Januar 2007)

Hmm, des Wetter is bisher eh net so toll - naja mal schauen...
Vielleicht Kinder wirds was geben...
^^
Dome


----------



## Rocco (19. Januar 2007)

Ich wär morgen auch dabei. Warm isses ja wenigstens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialerdomi (19. Januar 2007)

Kommt dann noch einer Sonntag, weil morgen mach ich halt Training...
Deshalb kann ich morgen eher net kommen...
Dome


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Januar 2007)

würde Sa (Vaihingen 13Uhr) kommen und So auch (Stuttgart ??Uhr)


----------



## C00L_MAN (19. Januar 2007)

morgen komme ich nicht
ich bin leider noch bisschen krank :'(
Am Sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei,
aber nicht sicher.
Sergey


----------



## ph1L (20. Januar 2007)

Sorry Leute bin Sa. und So. am Bodensee mit den Bodenseelern fahren.
Kann also leider auch nicht kommen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich nächstes We


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Januar 2007)

ich werd morgen leider auch ned kommen....

meine neue schöne HR-Felge hats heut ziemlich mit genommen!

ca. 8 Dellen 2 davon groß mit ganz kleinen Haarrissen sogar


----------



## Trialerdomi (20. Januar 2007)

Also Leuts, ich werd morgen bei gutem Wetter anwesend sein...
So ca. ab 13 Uhr im Unipark - wer Bock hat, würd mich freuen...
Dome


----------

